# C-MAP - Top Spot Fishing Areas?



## 97redz3 (Feb 28, 2021)

I’m playing with C-Map’s mobile app to get a feel for the built-in maps in SIMRAD chart plotters. C-MAP has built in “sport fishing” markers that almost exactly correspond to Top Spot’s fishing areas in my home waters. Coincidence?


----------

